# Model Y Deliveries in EU in August and September!



## Taym (May 9, 2016)

Hello Everyone!
I can't believe this is finally happening!
I am in Rome, italy, and I have reserved my Model Y in March 2019. 
Finally, just few days ago I received an email where I was informed that Model Ys would start delivery in my area starting from August.
I then received a second email where my order had been modified. I did not change anything to it, and I assume its status changed to reflect the imminent delivery. 
I have not received any further communication, and no VIN number has been associated to me yet. Of course, I do not have a delivery day yet. 

Now, I find myself undecided on what to do. Get my Model Y - most likely in August, since I am certainly one of the first reservation holders in Italy - or, wait 2022 and get delivery of my Model Y 2.0 from Berlin? As must of you know, I am sure, Model Ys being delivered to Europe have been manufactured in Shanghai, which means: no 4680s/structural battery packs, no Gigacastings/tre-parts chassis, no new colors, etc. 

While I decide what to do - any input from any of you is super welcome!  - I went to the Tesla Store here in Rome to ask what the procedure is to inform them if I wish to take delivery in 2022; meaning: deadline to inform them? Any risk to lose my reservation? etc. 

Unfortunately, personnel at the Tesla Store were clueless at this regard. They told me they had to gather information internally and they'd get back to me. Which they did today, explaining they still don't know how to handle the case when a reservation holder decides to wait, and that they'd let me know. 

So, I wonder, how did it work where you live? Is there any reservation holder here, who decided to postpone delivey, and how did it work? Also, is there anyone in EU who is in my same situation here?

Thank you so much!


----------

